# Drilling for a sump and fabricating a stand



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

First of all... i was sitting at work and got kind of bored so i decided to build a stand for my aquarium, so far ive got a 3/4" square tube frame that can hold up a small car yet is light enough to be carried easily by my girlfriend, i built adjustable rods that come out of the back to put my lighting on (its for a rimless tank. Next step is to line the exterior of the stand with some nice wood and my only question is would i be better off to go with a laminated particle board (oak veneer), refinished plywood (oak finish), or solid wood (oak)





my second question is would i be better off doing a overflow style system for the outlet or going neer the top of the back of the tank for the outlet?

I plan to put my inlet at the top corner and running a short stainless steel spray bar across the side of the tank.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Mostly depends on if your tank has a tempered glass bottom. ( check if there is a stcker on the bottom saying so.) if it is you can not drill it. What size of tank is it.? 
Have any pics of the stand ( we like pics ) ...I have made a couple steel ones myself. I am using 1/8' sheets and will stick then on with magnets.Paint the inside and stain and varnish the outside.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Won't use particle board for sure. Personally prefer plywood.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Won't use particle board for sure. Personally prefer plywood.


I agree, particle board is a problem waiting to happen. Plywood is nice if you can trim the cut edges.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Aquaman said:


> Mostly depends on if your tank has a tempered glass bottom. ( check if there is a stcker on the bottom saying so.) if it is you can not drill it. What size of tank is it.?
> Have any pics of the stand ( we like pics ) ...I have made a couple steel ones myself. I am using 1/8' sheets and will stick then on with magnets.Paint the inside and stain and varnish the outside.


dont have any pics because the stand is still at my work 

its a 29gallon

i think i will probably go with the plywood just because its so easy to work with
PS: when i said particle board im thinking of similar material to what is used for counter tops and cabinets (i forget the technical name for it) and sealing it all around top and bottom

as far as finishing the edges goes i have access to a full woodworking shop (my dads house) but i am thinking about doing black 3/4" angle iron for the corners just because i like the look of steel on everything (im a welder fabricator)


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> dont have any pics because the stand is still at my work
> 
> its a 29gallon
> 
> ...


You can use 3/4 inch corner mld glued onto the front panel to hide the side panel edges ..paint it black so it looks like steel  ...and lighter too.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Aquaman said:


> You can use 3/4 inch corner mld glued onto the front panel to hide the side panel edges ..paint it black so it looks like steel  ...and lighter too.


but ive got crop bins loaded with 3/4" angle at the shop haha


----------



## doc3toes (Dec 6, 2010)

in order of preference; solid hardwood, plywood, mdf if you coat it with expoy or fibre glass resin. i just set up my 175g with an over the top overflow non-drill DIY for $15 bucks, runs quiet. i have other drilled tanks and i would consider the over the back ... illl see if i can find the link for the overflow ....
YouTube - DIY 300GPH Overflow Box - Simple to make! Under $7.50


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I drilled my tank to plumb my canister and couldn't be happier with the decision. Such a clean look inside the tank.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

this is my current project, im making it out of plexiglass and it will be 100% air tight with a removable top and filter media trays will also be removable


----------

